# Please help



## LisaF316 (May 5, 2012)

Tank size:55 gallon
Ammonia:0
NitrIte:0
NitrAte:0
PH/GH/KH:8.0
Cycled,yes or no:y
Number of fish:10 fish, 4 snails and 5 shrimp
Acclimation process:na
Physical signs of illness(IE spots,shimmer,ECT): like gold dust
How often between fish additions:
Waterchange schedule: last water chang was 4 days ago
Tank temp:79


Yestarday my fish started dying and I cant figure out why. I know my ph is high but it usually is. My redtail has this like gold dust stuff all over him and I cant really tell with the tetras. I do know that all the color has drained from them.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Look up Velvet Disease, see if that looks like what you have there.


----------



## LisaF316 (May 5, 2012)

that was what i thought at first, but i just not sure. whatever it is it killed 12 of my fish whithin the last 3 days or so. been doing water changes and raise the temp up to 84


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Not an easy one to get rid of.


----------



## LisaF316 (May 5, 2012)

on the down side i only have to fish left, on the upside the shrimp and snails seem fine. i am treating the tank with API Melafix as it is supposed to be safe for the inverts. is there anything else i can do?? and the temp is up to 86


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Only things I know of would be to add some salt to the water and do a complete tank black out. Im not an expert on this though, but it may help. The recommendations would be 2-3 teaspoons for every gallon of water. Hope thats close


----------

